

Turn your new tab screen in Chrome into an art exhibit - wolfman1
http://tabstract.io/

======
delish
I installed it. I'm enjoying it.

Curious about how it fetches images. On my machine it loads a blurry jpeg
which sharpens over about two seconds. I'd be happy to have a couple hundred
batch-loaded at a time so I can immediately see high-res art.

~~~
wolfman1
This is fixed now. You should see a speed improvement when you upgrade.

~~~
delish
I do notice this. Thank you!

------
huac
This is cool, but I do use my 'frequently visited sites' a lot. I'd definitely
use this if it were in the background (or had some option to toggle visible
the frequent sites/search box)

~~~
wolfman1
Chrome doesn't give devs access to 'frequently visited sites', unfortunately.

